# Ati Tool Changes Cpu Frequency  Pls Help



## RuffRyder05L (Jul 14, 2007)

I used ati tool this one time and it crashed my machine. I guess my card got a little too hot. Since then, when my machine starts  it starts as amd athlon +1700  15/100 and runs at 1500ghz. My mashine is a +2400 and runs at 2ghz runder (15/133). I have a 800xt all in wonder . My default video clock/mem settings are 500/500. Lets say I open ati tool and change it too 520/520 and restart. My cpu freq. will return back to normal untill i restart again then it will go back to 1500ghz. It dont matter if I changed my cpu freq. in my bios... it still wont change until I load ati tool and changed it from 499/499(ati tool default when i load it up) to something slightly higher. Please help me resolve this.

I use .25 beta 15


----------



## RuffRyder05L (Jul 19, 2007)

Is there no one?


----------



## erocker (Jul 19, 2007)

Why are you using .25 beta 15?  Use .26 stable or .27 beta 1.  It makes absolutely no sense to me.


----------



## RuffRyder05L (Jul 21, 2007)

The reason im still using .25 and not .26 because I dont want to uninstall current or install .26 with out fixing the problem or knowing for sure that it will fix it. If I act like the world is a safe place and start uninstalling and installing, what ever the problem is may mess up my cpu freq. permanently. 

Back to my original question. Is there Anyone that can help me with this.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## spud107 (Jul 21, 2007)

try disabling atitool driver in device manager?


----------



## d44ve (Jul 21, 2007)

I didnt know that ATI Tool can change the CPU Frequency


----------



## driver66 (Jul 21, 2007)

RuffRyder05L said:


> The reason im still using .25 and not .26 because I dont want to uninstall current or install .26 with out fixing the problem or knowing for sure that it will fix it. If I act like the world is a safe place and start uninstalling and installing, what ever the problem is may mess up my cpu freq. permanently.
> 
> Back to my original question. Is there Anyone that can help me with this.  Thanks in
> advance.



You cant live under arock either
Your question was already answered by an above poster and he is correct
Upgrade your atitool and be happy 
Atitool has 00000 to do with your cpu freq


----------



## erocker (Jul 21, 2007)

The thing is buddy .25 beta isn't going to be stable and will give you problems.  Just uninstall it and use .26 which is stable.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jul 21, 2007)

RuffRyder05L said:


> I used ati tool this one time and it crashed my machine. I guess my card got a little too hot. Since then, when my machine starts  it starts as amd athlon +1700  15/100 and runs at 1500ghz. My mashine is a +2400 and runs at 2ghz runder (15/133). I have a 800xt all in wonder . My default video clock/mem settings are 500/500. Lets say I open ati tool and change it too 520/520 and restart. My cpu freq. will return back to normal untill i restart again then it will go back to 1500ghz. It dont matter if I changed my cpu freq. in my bios... it still wont change until I load ati tool and changed it from 499/499(ati tool default when i load it up) to something slightly higher. Please help me resolve this.
> 
> I use .25 beta 15



Theres no reason for atitool to be changing your FSB from 133 to 100mhz. Sounds like your mobo is doing it.

And yes, try the latest version.


----------

